# Want to come to Malaysia



## momo81 (Oct 9, 2012)

Salam all,

I hope you are doing well. My name is Mohamed and I am Senegalese. I recently met a wonderful Malaysian woman and I want to come to Malaysia to see her parents and ask her hand.
I tried to collect some information on internet and I think it is not necessary to have a visa if my stay is less than 30 days. Well I didn't decided the duration of my staying because I still don't know how things will happen.
Could you tell me please what kind of papers I have to prepare before coming to Malaysia and how many days it will take to apply for the marriage at the administration as a foreigner ?
How is the traditional Malaysian wedding ? Is there something important that I have to consider because I don't know much about Malaysian culture 

Thanks in advance for your suggestions and your advices.
Best Regards


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I recently met a wonderful Malaysian woman 
which race, which religion, what age etc. If she is legal age, arrive on a tourist pass--- and you might get 30 days discretion on Immigration officer on duty--to meet her parents. If first, only child etc, parents might request an elaborate ceremony e.g engagement sometime in future rather than happening in weeks. Advisable to go with the flow. There is no visa for intended- to- be- married- foreign- partner in Malaysia. 

How is the traditional Malaysian wedding ? Is there something important that I have to consider because I don't know much about Malaysian culture

It depends which race, which religion she belongs to and if her parents are same or mixed races. Malaysia is a multi-racial, multi-religious and multi-lingual nation. 

Actually, it might be a less complicated process to advise, when without speculations.


----------

